# Compact 24 or Deluxe 24



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all. I'm on the fence between purchasing a new Compact 24 or a Deluxe 24. I think the price difference is potentially worth it for the added engine size but am worried about the Auto Turn issues others have had. Those seem to be the two major differences between the models. Curious what others think and what they would do if having to choose between those two.


----------



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

I bought a 24 Deluxe last year. It's a little bigger and heavier than the compact. I adjusted the bucket as per various videos before I used it. For me the auto turn works great. The bigger motor is a plus.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a Compact 24 and sold it this year and am looking to get either a Deluxe 24 or 24 SHO. We have somewhat of a steep drive and, in order to make the Compact turn easily, you need to "unlock" one of the wheels which, in turn, decreases the traction. I found that I just couldn't get through even 5-6 inches of snow easily without it bogging down or slipping (even using less than full-width passes). The larger engine, impeller and auger on the Deluxe for only a bit more money is probably the way to go. The SHO is all kinda tempting but I don't know if I want to spend that much extra money for what will likely be overkill 99.9% of the time. I'd rather use that extra money and buy a single stage for the smaller snows.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum JTD :white^_^arial^_^0^_


I'd spend more and get the Deluxe for the above reasons.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

All the above, plus the Compact does not have throttle control so it runs wide open all the time.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Deluxe 24 would be my choice. The Compact 24 is certainly a valuable machine in regions that have light and seldom snowfall, but its capabilities are limited to such. The Deluxe just has that much more power, torque, and maneuverability that would prove itself useful in a heavier snowfall.
I have an older model Deluxe 24 and it can handle nearly anything including the end of driveway accumulation from the plows.


----------



## Daveeckers (Sep 16, 2015)

Looking at the same 2 probably getting deluxe


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

My driveway is relatively flat and was recently paved I have no issues with Auto Turn, others with ruts in the driveway or uneven pavement say that Auto Turn can make the machine move side to side in a squirrel like fashion. This can usually be remedied by getting Armor Skid shoes or Ariens' own poly skid shoes (at an optional cost about $38. not sure why Ariens does not include both skid shoes with their units like Husky does especially knowing some customers do experience issues with Auto-Turn). 

I would go with the Deluxe 24 it is worth the relatively small price increase (especially if the current 18 month finance promo is utilized) you'll be happier that you bought more machine then you might need rather than less. If you buy less machine and end up wanting to sell it to replace it with a more powerful unit it will cost you more in the long run.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would get the Deluxe 24 for the same reasons as others listed already. The only thing I can bring to the table would be:

The compact 24 does not have the throwing distance of the deluxe 24 due to the smaller impeller. Ariens uses the same center line shaft location for all their machines, this means the outside radius of the impeller sits higher up (off the ground) inside the back side of the bucket. Due to this design you will need to go at a faster pace to load more snow into the bucket to reach the blades of the impeller.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

I wanted to thank everyone for their input and advice. I'm moving forward with ordering the Deluxe 24 and for the first time in many years will be looking forward to the first snow. I'll probably be more excited than the kids.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great choice! 
Post some pics of the new toy when it comes in


----------

